# Richlite



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Richlite is being used for fingerboards on some guitars. The look is solid black, even darker than black ebony. Have you seen it, used it? What is your opinion about having it on a guitar you own?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

From Wikipedia: "Richlite is a phenolic resin / cellulose compound material produced by Richlite Company. Like other phenolic resin / cellulose compound material it is a dense material made from partially recycled paper and phenolic resin. The paper is soaked in phenolic resin, then molded and baked into net shape in a heated form or press.

Originally distributed as a commercial kitchen surface in the 1950s, it has recently been adapted for use in skateboard parks as well as various other applications, such as residential counters, fiberglass cores and limited architectural applications."

See also: http://www.richlite.com

I still hope that using wood and planting trees is ultimately better than the costs of producing alternatives.

I prefer some figure to guitar wood.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wood wont always be usable since we need so much of it for various things. I have no objection to alternatives for woods if it preserves resources and looks decent.

We need to start thinking forward on that. Artistides and ci. are starting it.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I have it on my Martin and I love it! My fingers get really sweaty and doesn't seem to get as dirty, as with wood. You don't have to treat it with anything as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

As long as it looks good, feels good and works good, I couldn't give a rat's ass if it was made from processed elephant turd, well, maybe a little.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If anything, you'd think that fretboards made of synthetic materials that mimic the most desirable properties of traditional fretboard materials would be preferred. Me, I love the feel of wood, too, but the consistency/density of such material would be the same at the 17th fret as it is at the 3rd fret, something you can't really guarantee about traditional fretboard woods unless, as a manufacturer, you are VERY choosy about wood and accept a certain amount of waste to be able to find the wood you want/need.

I suppose one thing I'd have some concern about is that I prefer the feel of grain in rosewood fingerboards, and like the traction it gives me in bends, and especially for finger vibrato. If that "traction" is still there, then I'd be up for a richlite fretboard.

The other thing I'd want to know is how well it transfers vibration from the fretboard through the neck. I like to feel the vibrations in the palm of my hand on the back of the neck. This is also why I like mahogany necks over maple ones. If it tended to bock such energy transfer, I'd say thanks but no thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The other thing I'd want to know is how well it transfers vibration from the fretboard through the neck.


This would be a very interesting study.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The other thing I'd want to know is how well it transfers vibration from the fretboard through the neck. I like to feel the vibrations in the palm of my hand on the back of the neck. This is also why I like mahogany necks over maple ones. If it tended to bock such energy transfer, I'd say thanks but no thanks.


This would fall in the as long as it works good and feels good categories. It if does those, then good.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm also a rosewood lover, so I'd have to compare it to that material.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I've played a carbon fiber fretboard (parker) and liked it. Feels very smooth and with the stainless steel frets it was a silky experience. 
The guitar was very bright with little low end regardless of the pickups I put in it (the resonance of the guitar was lacking IMO). The richlite isn't as dense and might be a better choice for a fretboard IMO.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> As long as it looks good, feels good and works good, I couldn't give a rat's ass if it was made from processed elephant turd, well, maybe a little.


What if it was coated?


I find as time goes on the feel of the fretboard matters less & less, but I do still prefer the feel of the wood.
As mentioned above it does affect bending strings.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if Richlite is similar to Ebonol? 

I have a few of the Cort versions of Curbow basses, and they all have Ebonol fingerboards. My understanding is that Ebonol is actually preferred to ebony for fretless fingerboards due to its resistance to wear from strings. If Richlite is similar (or the same), I don't think I would have any problem owning an instrument with it. I wouldn't, however, want to pay a price typical of an instrument with rosewood or ebony, and get an instrument with either Richlite or Ebonol...Pay for real, get real. Pay for synthetic, get synthetic.

Only seems fair that way.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ebanol feels very different--it feels more like a finished neck, not an unfinished one--and a thick finish at that.
My understanding of richlite is that there is supposed to be some feel to it.
I can' reference where I heard that though--so I might be mistaken.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I always wanted to try out a Bond Electraglide guitar. This was a revolutionary forward-thinking guitar produced in the early 80's. It had a carbon fibre neck that had slopes, rather than frets.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's an interesting idea--but many guitarists who tried them commented that it either made hammer ons, pull offs & sliding between frets very difficult, if not impossible todo well.
I've never tried one though.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I had a richlite fingerboard on my Martin acoustic and it was fine. I had absolutely no issues with the feel or tone.

I also had an LP with the roasted maple fingerboard and at the time there was a lot of hoopla bout that as well but it felt good and it sounded great. Now if only Gibson could build a guitar that could stay in tune i'd still own one....but thats another story/thread.

IMO People get too caught up in this sort of thing. The same goes for hype around type of tubes in a tube amp, NOS, new, or antique...Hand wired vs PCB......whatever! 
If it sounds good play the fvck out of it.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

If it's good enough for Martin, it's good enough for me!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Stonehead said:


> I had a richlite fingerboard on my Martin acoustic and it was fine. I had absolutely no issues with the feel or tone.
> 
> I also had an LP with the roasted maple fingerboard and at the time there was a lot of hoopla bout that as well but it felt good and it sounded great.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with the above.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Musicians are nostalgic romantics...they drool over and pay big bucks for, such intangibles as "old wood".

it will take a lot for some to be convinced to use materials other than natural or exotic wood.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Musicians are nostalgic romantics...they drool over and pay big bucks for, such intangibles as "old wood".
> 
> it will take a lot for some to be convinced to use materials other than natural or exotic wood.


I agree:- "It is *better to look good than to feel good*."


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

We'll probably have to get used to these new synthetic materials... Here's a nice video from Bob Taylor : 

[video=youtube;anCGvfsBoFY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCGvfsBoFY[/video]


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

In terms of feel, the transition from ebony to Richlite would probably not be detectable to most people; it's not to me. But those who say they like the feel of rosewood; they might notice the difference, I can. Like a lot of ebony there's no sense of grain (or "traction" as mhammer calls it) in Richlite.

While I've yet to own a guitar with it I've fiddled with many, and seen assertions by very experienced players that it works fine, including tone. No reason to hesitate about it on the right guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

boyscout said:


> In terms of feel, the transition from ebony to Richlite would probably not be detectable to most people; it's not to me. But those who say they like the feel of rosewood; they might notice the difference, I can. Like a lot of ebony there's no sense of grain (or "traction" as mhammer calls it) in Richlite.
> 
> While I've yet to own a guitar with it I've fiddled with many, and seen assertions by very experienced players that it works fine, including tone. No reason to hesitate about it on the right guitar.


I feel the same way. When I played the guitar with the Richlite board it felt absolutely fine to me. I also liked the totally black colour of it. Here is a picture. It's not like seeing it in person but it gives you an idea.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i think it's funny that company who survives by perpetuating the tonewood myth also produces a pnenolic resin board. not believing in the myth myself, richlite wouldn't bother me to use.


----------

